# Urgent assistance for an Ultra n00b



## sneakydino (26/3/15)

Hi, i need urgent assistance.

Damaged my Twisp due to an unfortunate event, involving a washing machine .

Read nothing but praise for the Kanger EMOW. Enquired about it at the local vape shop and was referred to a newer device. 'the iTwist Mega and GS16'.

I had a look at it online and it seemed similar enough. But if any1 could let me know which 1 of the 2 or if I'm looking at the wrong stuff altogether. 

Have'nt vaped in over 3 days, so really need to get 1 urgently. 

Thanks


----------



## WHITELABEL (26/3/15)

Hey man, my advise don't get emow. go for istick 30w and kanger subtank mini.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8


----------



## WHITELABEL (26/3/15)

Check out www.sirvape.co.za or www.thepuffstation.co.za, both those shops are in durbs, both have brilliant service and they'll give you good advice at fair prices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (26/3/15)

Agree with @Gambit
Since you are in Durban, check out www.sirvape.co.za
@Sir Vape, can also assist/advise you


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (26/3/15)

Yeah sorry forgot about the www.thepuffstation.co.za


----------



## sneakydino (26/3/15)

That actually looks pretty awesome and within price range as well, but the size is a bit of an issue for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (26/3/15)

that setup is pretty pocket friendly and the performance and battery life is going to be a million times better than the twisp or emow. There is also a subtank nano if you looking for a smaller tank.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ZoemDoef (26/3/15)

Hello Sneakydino,

The best combination based on feedback right now would be the iStick 30watt and the Nautilus Aspire mini.

But your budget places a crucial role here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## sneakydino (26/3/15)

ZoemDoef said:


> Hello Sneakydino,
> 
> The best combination based on feedback right now would be the iStick 30watt and the Nautilus Aspire mini.
> 
> But your budget places a crucial role here.






i'm hoping to not spend more than R1500..


----------



## WHITELABEL (26/3/15)

ZoemDoef said:


> Hello Sneakydino,
> 
> The best combination based on feedback right now would be the iStick 30watt and the Nautilus Aspire mini.
> 
> But your budget places a crucial role here.


I have both devices and I wouldn't get the nautilus anymore, you wont use more than 15w of power on the nautilus and if you decide you want to start building your own coils you don't have the option. subtank is only marginally more expensive and give you much better performance and more options.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Disagree 1


----------



## ZoemDoef (26/3/15)

I agree, and that is the reason I have the Subtank mini, however, Sneakydino seems to be a mouth to lung, something the subtank is not great at.

Unless Sneaky is considering direct to lung, then the subtank will be great.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## sneakydino (26/3/15)

ZoemDoef said:


> I agree, and that is the reason I have the Subtank mini, however, Sneakydino seems to be a mouth to lung, something the subtank is not great at.
> 
> Unless Sneaky is considering direct to lung, then the subtank will be great.



Would maybe getting both be better ? not at the same time ofcourse

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sneakydino (26/3/15)

Well I'm going with you guys on this one....I'm going to try the nautilus out first, since it seems like it's closer to the way i'm used vaping...any juices (since i only have twisp juices) that you guys can recommend that'll be easily accessible here in durbs ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rafique (26/3/15)

vapeking has the emow for R550 but yes the istick and mini subtank is the best

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (26/3/15)

both those sites have great juices, I would speak to them and tell them what kind of flavours you like and get them to recommend something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (26/3/15)

hi @sneakydino welcome to the forum.

sorry to hear about the twisp but i have to ask if the washing maching is ok? hahahaha

the GS16 iTwist mega is a good unit but for the price i wouldn't recommend it.

looking at your budget id recommend going for the istick 30W and the eleaf melo (this is a much better replacement of the nautilus mini) also leaves you with change to get some juices 

the subtank mini is also a excellent tank which can get you into the rebuildable scene. highly recommended !

check out sir Vapes http://www.sirvape.co.za/ they are based in durban and have some great juices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Lushen (26/3/15)

sneakydino said:


> Would maybe getting both be better ? not at the same time ofcourse


 
I have the 20W iStick with the Nautilus Mini.
Since using the Subtank mini on the 50W iStick, have not touched my nautilus (should consider selling it actually).

Your best bet is that you can get the sutank mini and use the normal coils. If you are not into RBA's, then get the Subtank Nano with the 30W IStick and it makes for a perfect everyday carry around device.
The vape from a subtank (sub-ohm) is much better than the Nautilus (Just My Opinion).


----------



## sneakydino (26/3/15)

Thanks guys, was hoping it would be this easy.
Now i just need to check where to get them from. Sirvape seems to be the closer one.


----------



## shaunnadan (26/3/15)

if you dont mind a short drive down the coast you can also try The Puff Station in Balito http://www.thepuffstation.co.za/


----------



## Coera (26/3/15)

Hi,

Subtank is awesome, i also recently came out of normal evod vaping, but can say just order yourself some juices going with sub ohm vaping for the subtank, not same thing with old juices!! Much, much more flavour!! So if something is sweet in twisp it will be extremely sweet almost to sweet in subtank!! Flavour is intense, promise you that much!! I now with istick 20w, no problems at all it is much smaller then what they appear on the net!! Whole setup pocket friendly and just more than a handfull!! Lots of good mods out there, istick was for me just the most cost effective!! 

Hope this helped!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coera (26/3/15)

Go for the more vg based juice for the subtank!! Like a 80% vg base!! 

Its chucking i tell you!! I know sirvape have some great juices!!


----------



## Ashley A (26/3/15)

I don't know the 2 kits you speaking about but I have had the EMOW Mega and can vouch for that. It is an awesome kit moving up from a Twisp while still keeping a similar profile if you don't want to move to box mods. Much larger capacity battery and tank allows for a full day of vaping instead of having to carry 2 devices around as one will die. Considering coils will be needed and it comes with 5 extra, it becomes a lot cheaper for the device itself. Then it has adjustable ariflow and variable voltage which is a big advantage on the Twisp.

Should you be comfortable with a different style device, you can't go wrong with an iStick mini 20/30 or MVP3 with a Aspire Nautilus mini.

PS: recommendation based on you coming a Twisp and my assumption that you have no experience in subohm tanks or coil building, nor the desire to fiddle with your equipment. I apologize if you are affair with them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## shaunnadan (26/3/15)

Coera said:


> Go for the more vg based juice for the subtank!! Like a 80% vg base!!
> 
> Its chucking i tell you!! I know sirvape have some great juices!!



gonna hijack the thread a bit but i was checking out your signature @Coera .. did you smoke 53 cigarettes a day !


----------



## Coera (26/3/15)

Hahahaaa no it was 35.....!


----------



## Coera (26/3/15)

I actually stopped smoking long before, it was last year june, and got into vaping , but fell of the wagon in december again, not good idea to take a pull!! But then stopped end jan again!!!


----------



## sneakydino (26/3/15)

Coera said:


> Hi,
> 
> Subtank is awesome, i also recently came out of normal evod vaping, but can say just order yourself some juices going with sub ohm vaping for the subtank, not same thing with old juices!! Much, much more flavour!! So if something is sweet in twisp it will be extremely sweet almost to sweet in subtank!! Flavour is intense, promise you that much!! I now with istick 20w, no problems at all it is much smaller then what they appear on the net!! Whole setup pocket friendly and just more than a handfull!! Lots of good mods out there, istick was for me just the most cost effective!!
> 
> Hope this helped!




Like i said i'm an ultra noob so i'm not even sure what sub ohm vaping is ...so any help you can give is really appreciated. Would you say that getting the nautilus just to get started is a bad idea ?


----------



## Ashley A (26/3/15)

sneakydino said:


> Like i said i'm an ultra noob so i'm not even sure what sub ohm vaping is ...so any help you can give is really appreciated. Would you say that getting the nautilus just to get started is a bad idea ?


I say the Nautilus is a good idea

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (26/3/15)

the nautilus mini was a good tank back in the day but its like old technology. with the newer devices and batteries becoming alot safer to use with lower resistance coils you can really get alot more flavour and clouds using a tank like the eleaf melo or the subtank mini.

so basically a twisp coil resistance is around 1.5ohms to 1.8ohms, the higher the resistance the harder the battery needs to work to fire it. hense you couldnt just throw on a really low resistance coil on just any battery. also batteries needed to be capable of handling such low resistance because the load on the battery is a big strain, this was a problem long ago and newer devices have safety mechanisms to prevent you from blowing up.

sub ohming is using a coil with a resistance of less than 1 ohm.

so the subtank mini has coils that are 0.5ohms and the istick is capable of firing to that low resistance . 

lower resistance is more vapour = more clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sneakydino (26/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> the nautilus mini was a good tank back in the day but its like old technology. with the newer devices and batteries becoming alot safer to use with lower resistance coils you can really get alot more flavour and clouds using a tank like the eleaf melo or the subtank mini.
> 
> so basically a twisp coil resistance is around 1.5ohms to 1.8ohms, the higher the resistance the harder the battery needs to work to fire it. hense you couldnt just throw on a really low resistance coil on just any battery. also batteries needed to be capable of handling such low resistance because the load on the battery is a big strain, this was a problem long ago and newer devices have safety mechanisms to prevent you from blowing up.
> 
> ...




But would i have to start making my own coils for it ?


----------



## shaunnadan (26/3/15)

on the subtank mini you get whats called OCC coils and the RBA base.

so the occ coils come in 0.5ohms resistance and 1.2ohms resistance. these can be replaced with new coils when they are all gunked out but the wonderful thing about them is you dont need to throw them away. you can rewick them and also rebuild them.

the RBA base is where you get to build your own coils similar to a kayfun tank. its really simple and you get some pre wrapped coils in the box when you buy it with some japanese cotton.

im not trying to sell the subtank mini but this is my favourite thing about it for new vapers >>>

get the subtank mini and attempt to build your own coil on the rba base, if it works then awesome ! if not, then pop in the occ coil, have a vape, watch some more youtube videos and then try building your rba base later. win/win


----------



## sneakydino (26/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> on the subtank mini you get whats called OCC coils and the RBA base.
> 
> so the occ coils come in 0.5ohms resistance and 1.2ohms resistance. these can be replaced with new coils when they are all gunked out but the wonderful thing about them is you dont need to throw them away. you can rewick them and also rebuild them.
> 
> ...



Hmm that does sound interesting, I was planning on getting everything at Gateway on my way home.. But now i'm a bit undecided...


----------



## John (26/3/15)

A Kanger EMOW on a Vision Spinner II was my ADV for a long while before I got bowled over by rebuildables. IIRC, I got the EMOW and Spinner with extra coils in a kit from VapeClub, under R800


----------



## John (26/3/15)

PS, Take a drive up to Ballito and chat to @Ricgt - he has some great kit at some great prices  - its worth the drive!


----------



## Coera (26/3/15)

Yeah mate you wont make a mistake getting the subtank on the way home....lol! I got mine tuesday and i was like a kid getting a game for the first time couldnt go to sleep, vaping up to 3!! Haha, yeah really good as long you get the right juice with it!!

Just do it......you'll love it!!

Still your choice though!! 

Lol


----------



## sneakydino (26/3/15)

Coera said:


> Yeah mate you wont make a mistake getting the subtank on the way home....lol! I got mine tuesday and i was like a kid getting a game for the first time couldnt go to sleep, vaping up to 3!! Haha, yeah really good as long you get the right juice with it!!
> 
> Just do it......you'll love it!!
> 
> ...




If i get it at Gateway it's R1300...is that fair or should i check at Ballito...keep in mind it's roughly a 40 minute drive if i do make the trip ?


----------



## Coera (26/3/15)

sneakydino said:


> If i get it at Gateway it's R1300...is that fair or should i check at Ballito...keep in mind it's roughly a 40 minute drive if i do make the trip ?


Well i paid r1350 and r50 was for courier! So yeah i thought it was good enough for what you get, istick has build in battery so no extras......no chargers and 18650's .....so yeah buddy!!


----------



## El Capitan (26/3/15)

Vapescape always runs some decent specials on iSticks and Nautili


----------



## sneakydino (26/3/15)

El Capitan said:


> Vapescape always runs some decent specials on iSticks and Nautili



Thanks, but those guys are out of stock on both


----------



## sneakydino (26/3/15)

Coera said:


> Well i paid r1350 and r50 was for courier! So yeah i thought it was good enough for what you get, istick has build in battery so no extras......no chargers and 18650's .....so yeah buddy!!




Dude.. 1 last thing before I leave.....skyblue liquid ? Yes or No


----------



## Coera (26/3/15)

Havnt tried them before but what i read about them surely yes!! I am also getting some soon!!

Try out vapeclub.co.za and vapeshop.co.za got my stuff from them, overnight shipping and brilliant service!!

Hope you can get soon....

Good luck!


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/3/15)

sneakydino said:


> Dude.. 1 last thing before I leave.....skyblue liquid ? Yes or No


YES!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (26/3/15)

Also check out www.vapecartel.co.za for some really nice local juices.
Or you can pm @KieranD


----------



## Silver (26/3/15)

sneakydino said:


> Dude.. 1 last thing before I leave.....skyblue liquid ? Yes or No



Hi @sneakydino 

I feel your pain about deciding what vape gear to get.

Don't worry, the Nautilus Mini and the Subtank Mini are both good. I have them both and have used them both a fair amount. I also started on Twisp.

The main difference is that the Subtank Mini is way more intense and is better suited for higher power vaping. Also, as pointed out it lets you vape on stock coils and build your own.

The Nautilus Mini is still a big step up from the Twisp so nothing wrong with it at all. Just make sure you get the BVC coils for it.

If you like a more relaxed mouth to lung experience, I would think you would lean more towards the Nautilus Mini. If you want a much more intense experience and want great direct lung-hit vaping - then the Subtank Mini is better suited in my opinion.

All the best

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Andre (26/3/15)

Yes, @sneakydino, I totally agree with @Silver above. My wife has been using the Nautilus Mini for a couple of months now. Gave her a Subtank Mini to try, but was way too intense and lung hit orientated for her. Personally, I was also not sold on the flavour I was getting from the Subtank, but that is so dependent on personal preference. The Nautilus Mini will be the safer option for you imo.
Whatever you decide, enjoy and tell us about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (26/3/15)

I can agree with @Silver and @Andre, but can relate to the guys recommending the Subtank.

The Nautilus mini is a big step up from the Twisp, flavor and vapor wise. The fact that it was nominated as one of the best tanks in 2014 does not make it old or useless technology in 2015. It still does a damn good job. I had my Twisp for a month before getting the mAN, and could not get used to larger airflow settings. That only changed over a period of a few months, and I still use my mAN and other tanks with less airflow than that.
The airflow on the mAN's maximum setting is less than the flow on the Subtank mini's smallest setting, and is still good enough for mouth to lung and even full lung inhales. If you prefer mouth to lung, the Subtank may only appeal to you later on in your vaping journey.

Nicotine from vaping is not as generally absorbed in the lungs as smoke, but also the mouth & nasal mucous membranes. If you are still suffering from your nic fix withdrawal, the Subtank is not the best choice in that regard as nic absorption will be less with direct lung inhales : http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/ecf-library/337017-inhalation-technique-e-cigarette.html

I have the Subtank mini as well, and it is a very satisfying vape too. I can tell you that the Rebuildable Coil is far thirstier than the stock OCC coils, and it will tear through your juice supply quite well.

If you can go to one of the vendors in your area, see if they have both tanks available to sample and then rather decide based on that.

More clouds is not always = more satisfaction.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## sneakydino (26/3/15)

Thanks again for all the help and feedback...i listened to you guys and from the first pull i was amazed. Happy Vaping

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (26/3/15)

Cool beans! 
If it keeps you off the stinkies, it's the right kit, no matter what you've got. Keep in mind that the new tech is also not machine washable... Tank by hand & the mod with a damp cloth only 

Good luck !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Waltervh (26/3/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> YES!


Yes.


----------



## Andre (26/3/15)

sneakydino said:


> Thanks again for all the help and feedback...i listened to you guys and from the first pull i was amazed. Happy Vaping


Awesome, enjoy. And that iStick 30W is perfect should you wish to go the Subtank route later on.


----------



## KB_314 (26/3/15)

Good choice! My 2c is that you're better off starting with a nautilus if you're coming off a Twisp.
My better half found my subtank mini "too hectic" even at 1.2 ohms, and way prefers the nautilus mini on istick 30. Its a great little mod that covers most bases. And has super battery life too for something so small.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sneakydino (26/3/15)

KB_314 said:


> Good choice! My 2c is that you're better off starting with a nautilus if you're coming off a Twisp.
> My better half found my subtank mini "too hectic" even at 1.2 ohms, and way prefers the nautilus mini on istick 30. Its a great little mod that covers most bases. And has super battery life too for something so small.


----------



## sneakydino (26/3/15)

if i knew it was this good i would never have gotten the twisp in the first place lol...i got it with the Hangsen juices, they're pretty good. But would also love to try some of the higher end juices


----------



## BigGuy (26/3/15)

Hey Hey i hear my name. @sneakydino PM me ill set you up no problems. I am always around and about and we can make a plan for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (26/3/15)

AAAHh i see you sorted good buy.


----------



## sneakydino (26/3/15)

BigGuy said:


> AAAHh i see you sorted good buy.



Yeah man was looking for an easy in easy out buy so nothing easier than a mall right ? will definitely hit you up regarding some juices


----------



## Andre (26/3/15)

sneakydino said:


> if i knew it was this good i would never have gotten the twisp in the first place lol...i got it with the Hangsen juices, they're pretty good. But would also love to try some of the higher end juices


Ripe Vapes offered by www.sirvape.co.za are awesome higher end juices. My favourite is Coconut Thai, but that one is 100 VG and very thick, not sure if the Nautilus will be able to wick it effectively.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy (26/3/15)

Anytime dude we got some exciting things coming so watch social media. register on our site for our newsletter. Have a VAPETASTIC DAY.


----------



## Silver (26/3/15)

Congrats on your kit @sneakydino 
All the best with it!


----------



## free3dom (27/3/15)

Missed this thread completely...but you ended up with IMO the best kit for you @sneakydino - enjoy it 

Well done to everyone here for your excellent recommendations...just keep in mind that what is best for you (i.e. SubTank Mini, which I absolutely love myself) is generally not the right device for a new-ish vapor. As others have mentioned, the change from mouth-to-lung to direct lung hits is one that should happen gradually, and we tend to forget how satisfying and important mouth-to-lung hits are for people who have recently stopped smoking 

There are obviously exceptions, but generally it's best to recommend "older and outdated" devices for new vapers...there seems to be a shortage of new mouth-to-lung atomizers, so the Nautilus is still the state of the art

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Coera (27/3/15)

Yeah, 

Agreed with these guys!! The subtank can be intense if your not used to direct lung hits!! So yeah agreed!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sneakydino (27/3/15)

I'm using the istick at 8.5w.....is that where about it should be...i don't wanna try it without checking first....the guy at the store said higher wattages may give a burnt taste


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/3/15)

sneakydino said:


> I'm using the istick at 8.5w.....is that where about it should be...i don't wanna try it without checking first....the guy at the store said higher wattages may give a burnt taste



You need to play around with the settings to find your perfect wattage. What I used to do with commercial tanks (like the Nautilus) is go up a bit - vape - go up a bit - vape... Till I get a burnt taste. Then I would go back down a bit and leave it there. But you might find the flavor better at a specific setting. I generally hovered around the 12w mark.

Different jooses are better at different settings.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## free3dom (27/3/15)

sneakydino said:


> I'm using the istick at 8.5w.....is that where about it should be...i don't wanna try it without checking first....the guy at the store said higher wattages may give a burnt taste



The nautilus should be perfectly fine up to around 12W on the iStick - on other mods around 14W. The reason being that the iStick applies power slightly differently at the low end. But experimentation will be key...when you go higher just take short "test puffs" to make sure it's not burnt and you should be fine

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## sneakydino (27/3/15)

free3dom said:


> The nautilus should be perfectly fine up to around 12W on the iStick - on other mods around 14W. The reason being that the iStick applies power slightly differently at the low end. But experimentation will be key...when you go higher just take short "test puffs" to make sure it's not burnt and you should be fine



If i do get a burnt taste, does it mean that i burnt the coil, even slightly ?


----------



## free3dom (27/3/15)

sneakydino said:


> If i do get a burnt taste, does it mean that i burnt the coil, even slightly ?



If you take a small drag and get a burnt taste it shouldn't ruin the coil...just leave it for about a minute so the wick can fill with juice again and back the power off slightly before going again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/3/15)

sneakydino said:


> If i do get a burnt taste, does it mean that i burnt the coil, even slightly ?


My experience with the Nautilus coils - once burnt you might as well throw it away. But you will taste it, if it still tastes burnt at low power you know that coil is a goner.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (27/3/15)

My sweet-spot with the nautilus mini is at around 11-12 watts. 
If I pop in a brand new coil (even if put a couple of drops of juice on it and let it sit for 10 mins) I get a burnt taste if I start at 12w, so I generally start at 9w, take 3 puffs, go up to 10w, 3 puffs... till I'm at 12w.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (28/3/15)

free3dom said:


> The nautilus should be perfectly fine up to around 12W on the iStick - on other mods around 14W. The reason being that the iStick applies power slightly differently at the low end. But experimentation will be key...when you go higher just take short "test puffs" to make sure it's not burnt and you should be fine



The istick 20W power reading is the average or mean power, not the RMS power as is the case for most other regulated mods. The difference depends on the resistance of the coil. A rough rule of thumb is about 20% difference. So the iStick at 8W should feel the same as a RMS mod at about 10W. Thats why several folk report that the little iStick seems too powerful. It just uses a different reading. 

I wonder if this changed with the iStick 30W and 50W?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZoemDoef (28/3/15)

Silver said:


> The istick 20W power reading is the average or mean power, not the RMS power as is the case for most other regulated mods. The difference depends on the resistance of the coil. A rough rule of thumb is about 20% difference. So the iStick at 8W should feel the same as a RMS mod at about 10W. Thats why several folk report that the little iStick seems too powerful. It just uses a different reading.
> 
> I wonder if this changed with the iStick 30W and 50W?




I am not sure with the 30W, but the 50W is RMS.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## WHeunis (28/3/15)

ZoemDoef said:


> I am not sure with the 30W, but the 50W is RMS.


 the 30w is indeed tuned for RMS

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (28/3/15)

Thanks @ZoemDoef and @WHeunis. Good to know


----------

